# Purchasing Olive Oil from Thrace



## Permaship (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi all 

We are making a documentary about the accessibility of food and as part of the project we are trying to source products directly from farmers . Olive oil is one of our products. Does anybody know where we may purchase olive oil directly from a farm in the Thrace region of Greece.

Many Thanks 

Paul
Permaship Team


----------

